# jan smith



## smith1960 (Aug 31, 2009)

hi had diabetes type 2 about 4yrs.still not got very good control of it despite concoction of tablets.recently got use of laptop, playing on it and found this site.love joke page.hope to find the support to keep me on straight and narrow


----------



## Copepod (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Jan, and welcome.
As posters have recently pointed out (eg The Fraudulent Diabetic http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=3622) , type 2 diabetes is not all doom and gloom, but it is about more than just tablets - food, activity, jokes / humour / fun being the among the most important things.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 31, 2009)

smith1960 said:


> hi had diabetes type 2 about 4yrs.still not got very good control of it despite concoction of tablets.recently got use of laptop, playing on it and found this site.love joke page.hope to find the support to keep me on straight and narrow



Hello and Welcome to the forum  anything you want to know just ask , there are no silly questions here !


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Jan ...

Welcome to the forum ...The large extended family ... 

Your in the right place for advice, support, help, chat and a good old rant .. Whatever you need just post and one of us will be along to help or point you in the right direction ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff (Aug 31, 2009)

hi and welcome to the forum x


----------



## Northerner (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Jan, welcome to the forum! You're lucky (despite the diabetes, of course), we have some extremely good joke posters here!


----------



## HelenP (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Jan, glad you've found this forum, it's full of people who love giving hints and tips and answers to all kinds of questions.

xx


----------



## DiabetesPartner (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Jan,

Welcome to the forum  
Lot of people here willing to give support/advice, or if you need any help with the laptop then please just ask!


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome aboard, we're all after the straight and narrow mostly I think!!


----------



## Corrine (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Jan and welcome.


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Sep 1, 2009)

smith1960 said:


> hi had diabetes type 2 about 4yrs.still not got very good control of it despite concoction of tablets.recently got use of laptop, playing on it and found this site.love joke page.hope to find the support to keep me on straight and narrow



Dear Jan,

Welcome, you'll find all the support you need here - everyone is so helpful.

Warmest Regards   Dodger


----------

